# So which Transmission oil should i get?



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

So I’m having a hard time trying to find the right tramission oil for my tractor. The manual says any of these oils for transmission but i cant seen to find any even at the big distributors around here. What can i use for a substitute?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The Shell Donax-TD should be found at a bulk Shell dealer, as opposed to a service station or Canadian Tire. Sunoco TH Fluid is supposed to be the equivilent of the BP Tractran UTH as is the Mobil 424.
What does your dealer carry?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The Shell DONAX-TD has been replaced by the Shell SPIRAX-S4-TXM;


----------

